# What Happened to the Photography Industry in 2018?



## dolina (Feb 12, 2019)

What Happened to the Photography Industry in 2018?


----------



## cgw (Feb 13, 2019)

Ummm, thought this was the "Industry News" forum, not "Clickbait Central."


----------



## dolina (Feb 15, 2019)

That's backed with shipping data from CIPA. How can that be clickbait?


----------



## cgw (Feb 15, 2019)

The story was widely reported.


----------

